# In Dire Need of Info. on Screenwriting Grad. Programs



## HannahMarie (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi! I am in my senior year of undergrad. and am trying to apply to graduate programs in screenwriting. But, I have one small (maybe not so small) problem--I have no film background. I am a lowly English Lit. major, and my school doesn't have a screenwriting program. So, I have virtually no experience in screenwriting, but I'm a fairly competent writer. Is this going to severely cripple me in terms of getting into a program? Which programs should I apply to (From what I can gather, USC, UCLA, AFI, and Chapman are pretty good. What about Northwestern, BU, and NYFA?) And, do you guys have any advice? Thanks so much for taking the time to read! I'd appreciate any kind of feedback! 
Much love,
Hannah


----------



## skipper (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm at Loyola Marymount and several of us came from non-film backgrounds. A few did general film/tv/radio programs in undergrad or had film minors, but others are coming from various liberal arts backgrounds like English or History. 

If you can show in your application materials that you're a good writer, then you should be considered regardless of your background. 

If the application requires a sample scene, just make sure you write it in proper script format. There's a free open-source screenwriting program called Celtx that you can use for now if you want to wait and see if you get in before dropping the money on Final Draft.


----------



## HannahMarie (Aug 25, 2011)

Skipper,
Thanks so much for your reply. It's very reassuring to know that others without screenwriting/film backgrounds were accepted into such a great screenwriting program (Though, that definitely does NOT mean that I will be!). 
I'm using Celtx right now. Is that okay to use for scenes to send in an application? Like you said, I'm very hesitant to spend that much money for screenwriting software before I've been accepted anywhere.
Also, do you have any advice on the whole application process?
Once again, thank you!!!


----------



## Lvn (Aug 25, 2011)

In USC, almost none of us came from a film background. Don't be anxious.


----------



## skipper (Aug 26, 2011)

No worries, Hannahmarie. From what I've heard, it's very rare for people who have done screenwriting in undergrad to go to a screenwriting grad program, because it's just unnecessary repetition. So while some people might come from film studies backgrounds, not many will be coming from a full-tilt screenwriting program. 

As for using Celtx, just covert it to a .pdf and send it in that format. Double check the .pdf file though, because Celtx will sometimes get wonky with page breaks and stuff. Private message me if you need help working out the quirks.


----------



## HannahMarie (Aug 28, 2011)

Skipper,
Thanks so much for your help. It is much appreciated!


----------



## HannahMarie (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks also to Lvn.... Sorry, didn't mean to leave you out there


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 28, 2011)

Lvn speaks truth.  I got into three programs with the first act of the first script I ever wrote.  They encourage diverse backgrounds, you need to mine your experiences for your scripts and characters!  

That said, in my class at USC, we had everyone from physics majors and neuroscience phDs and lawyers, and former med students, to playwrights and linguistics majors.  If you're a good story teller, they can tell whether or not you can adapt to writing in screenplay/teleplay format.  And the application is designed to help them determine your storytelling skills.

So go for it.  Unless the school itself specifically requires experience, go for it.


----------



## brittak (Nov 13, 2011)

At UT Austin, they accept 7 Screenwriters. Of the ones I've met, their experience levels before coming to UT varied widely, from very little to lots and lots. Don't worry about experience too much, just write the best sample you can, and flesh out why you'll make an interesting and unique writer in your statement.


----------

